
John Lam on Software: Steve Yegge ported Rails to JavaScript - elq
http://www.iunknown.com/2007/06/steve-yegge-por.html
======
aaroniba
There's a really sweet web application framework called Helma that lets you
write entire web apps in javascript, and gives you the JDK through Rhino. The
documentation is a little slim, but it's my framework of choice. I don't know
why it isn't more popular.

<http://dev.helma.org/>

------
brett
Wow do I want to look through that codebase.

~~~
staunch
Me too. I'd settle for some example code for now though.

~~~
byrneseyeview
Sure, we might go look at framework code sometimes. But it just looks like,
well, code. There's usually nothing particularly famous-looking or even
glamorous about it. Go look at the source code for Emacs or Rails or Python or
Firefox, and it's just a big ball of code. In fact, often as not it's a big
hairy ball, and the original author is focused on refactoring or even
rewriting big sections of it.

<http://steve-yegge.blogspot.com/2006/07/get-famous-by-not-programming.html>

I wonder if he wrote that while worrying about this sort of thing.

------
mynameishere
Here's where my ignorance shines through once again...but does the javascript
that runs on the JVM have proper threading?

Coz, I'm really not sure how anything server-side could work properly with
setInterval() or whatever the favored workaround is.

Why did he not use Python?

~~~
motoko
<http://steve-yegge.blogspot.com/2007/02/next-big-language.html>

He didn't use Python because Javascript is the native scripting language for
the "next platform," that is, the browser.

Also, he doesn't think that Python is superficially close enough to C and Java
to be widely adopted.

~~~
inklesspen
Plus, if you want Rails in Python, well, Pylons is pretty close. Only better.

------
menloparkbum
he certainly looks like he just ported rails to javascript. yikes!

<http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1188/612490975_5b2f804df2.jpg>

------
zach
What? Wow. What?!

Okay, that sounds great, but what a bureaucratic-sounding backstory.
Seriously, that sounds like what happens in Soviet Russia: languages program
you!

~~~
motoko
No, it's because if Javascript is both the language you write client code AND
server code, it could be huge.

~~~
jamongkad
Agreed which could possibly pave the way for offline apps.

------
run4yourlives
What's really awesome is that I can turn all 2000 hours of work off by
adjusting my preferences. I have the power!! :-)

------
gyro_robo
Seems like a wasted effort, but an incredible effort nonetheless!

~~~
gyro_robo
Steve Yen already did it, a couple years ago.

<http://code.google.com/p/trimpath/wiki/TrimJunction>

